# Eclipse 3532 - Bridge for 120x2 + sub ?



## Instaburn (Aug 22, 2013)

I have an older 5ch Eclipse 3532 amp that I plan on using in a build on my friends Mustang.

I was thinking of possibly bridging the 4ch portion down to 2ch for double the power to the front speakers and possibly just running the rears off the HU power.

I have found the "Brochure" for this amp online... but nothing that I would call a legit users manual for the amp.

I am unable to find a wiring diagram for the terminals and so I have no idea which terminals are used for "bridged mode" operation.

Could someone enlighten me as to how this is done on this amp?

Any suggestions or help is greatly appreciated.

Thank you!!


----------

